# Can small onions be frozen for later use?



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a bunch of small onions ( golf ball size before peeling).  
Definitely enough to use in a stew or some other dish that you can use a whole baby onion in.  

I don't feel like using them now, but maybe in the fall.  So Im hoping I can peel them ,freeze them, then when I plan on using them , just dumped them in the stew.  I just want to make sure this can be done successfully.

The story behind this is, when planning my garden, I ordered 4 different varieties of onions.  Each variety comes in a set of about 60 plants.  I did not have the room to plant 240 onions.   I planted as many ( and probably a lot more) as I had room for, and left with many extra.  I was weeks ahead of my friends in starting my garden, so I couldn't even give them away.

I decided to plant them side by side on a pot ( with little room for the bulb to grow),  and just use the greens in place of scallions.  But at this point in the season, the greens are dying off and Im left with dozens of golf ball sized onions.

So, back to my question,  can i peel them, freeze them, and then use them at a later date successfully?  

larry


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2015)

Any time I have bought pearl onions (small size onions) that are frozen, they are always blanched before being placed in the freezer. I would blanch them for about two/three minutes only. I looked in the Ball Blue Book and couldn't find anything regarding small onions directly for freezing. 

I do know that when I freeze large onions, I freeze them raw, just as they are. I slice them rather large, and if I want them diced, I will do it when I take them out of the freezer. They have a lot of their own water so that when I go to use them, it comes out in the pan when I use them. But I have never frozen small onions. I have also frozen green/yellow/red/ orange pepper raw without blanching. 

But there are PLENTY of members here who can and freeze every year. One of them will be along pretty soon and give you a more definitive answer. They have more knowledge about this subject than I do. Good Luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2015)

Back in the days before refrigeration, onions were stored over the winter in the root cellar, so called because that's where the root vegetables were stored over the winter.  So consider hanging them in bunches in the basement.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 13, 2015)

2 good answers.

Personally I'd go with Andy's method first in case you change your mind on how you want to use them.

Frozen onions have a different texture then unfrozen.

Addie is right in that if you do freeze them you do want to blanch them first.

This will help in that regard.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Freeze


Good luck with em. 

Nothing better then produce you raised yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2015)

I keep both my onions and garlic in the vegetable drawer in the fridge.  When I get the big bag of onions from Costco, I put most of them in the basement.

I've frozen onions, and see they sell bags of frozen onions at the stores. It does change the texture a bit.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 15, 2015)

When Vidalia's are harvested I buy large amounts and store them in my closet.  The trick it to take women's stockings and put an onion in the bottom, tie a knot in the stocking and put another onion in, tie a knot, repeat until full.  I use a strong plastic close hanger and you can put three stockings on a hanger.  The key is not to let them touch each other.  Greatly extends the shelf life.  Also another hint, is that if you buy the stockings, buy large and tall.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> When Vidalia's are harvested I buy large amounts and store them in my closet.  The trick it to take women's stockings and put an onion in the bottom, tie a knot in the stocking and put another onion in, tie a knot, repeat until full.  I use a strong plastic close hanger and you can put three stockings on a hanger.  The key is not to let them touch each other.  Greatly extends the shelf life.  Also another hint, is that if you buy the stockings, buy large and tall.



Great Idea,

Im assuming I shouldn't store them in my clothes closet. 

Guess I can't use my stockings, since Im short and stocky


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 16, 2015)

You can but maybe only a couple of onions each.


----------



## Addie (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee Larry, I would send you some of my clean ones, but I am retired and do not have to wear them anymore. (Thank you God!) I tossed all of my old ones eons ago. 

I have heard of the stocking trick for years, but never used it. Never had a sensible place to hang them.


----------

